

How Spring Drive Works - sz4kerto
https://www.timelessluxwatches.com/reviews/how-spring-drive-works

======
arh68
I found a couple high-framerate videos showing the sweeping motion:

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA18YtiSNyQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA18YtiSNyQ)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ZmyWO-
QU8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ZmyWO-QU8)

The movement is very nice to watch, the jerkiness is just barely perceptible
at high speed. On the other hand 28,800bph mechanicals jitter visibly without
slow motion capture. Since the spring drive is on some level imperceptibly
smooth, I'd say it's a _Retina_ -style improvement over the jitters.

~~~
gleam
I own one, and here's my own slow motion video:
[http://youtu.be/tQUMl9NMb8Q](http://youtu.be/tQUMl9NMb8Q)

There shouldn't be much or any perceptible jerk. The glide wheel never
actually stops, it's just slowed down a little bit eight times per second.

Accuracy is superb compared to a mechanical watch; mine has lost 3 seconds in
the past ten months.

I also own a vintage accutron tuning fork movement. The second hand on that
ticks 300 times per second, and is visually identical to the sweep of a spring
drive movement. A very cool movement, too.

